# I Won the Tip Lottery! $25 Tip on $17 Fare!



## badAdjective (Jul 25, 2017)

Perhaps it was a typo and she meant $2.50, or perhaps there is occasional decency left in the world. After a great conversation with a passenger, she tipped me $25 on a $17 fare. I couldn't believe it. Almost no one tips at all, doesn't matter if it's Uber or Lyft. Most Lyft people are Uber converts from when Uber didn't allow tipping, so they still think they don't have to tip. I must say though, Lyft passengers are consistently better in general. I've gotten the occasional $15 or so tip on small fares from nice people, because they realize how low their fare is compared to calling a car service, but generally those are my only tips. Very rare, extremely rare, but big. I've worked in the service industry as a bus boy and waiter and always received tips. After driving with Uber and Lyft for three weeks, I see now what drivers have been talking about for so long. When I have money, I'm going to have a very different approach to tipping. Good service deserves great tips, but I'm not going to tip the vapid hipster moron who disappears from my table after I order never to be seen again. I'm going to either end of the bell curve, but no more tipping by default. If I were a bad driver, I wouldn't expect tips, but I'm a great driver with great ratings, and I'm getting shit. So I'm grateful to the occasional person with money who recognizes my efforts.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Well you dont have to have money to tip. To tip big, yes. But not to tip. If you're eating at the restaurant, you can afford to tip.

But yes, I also dont tip when my beer/soda is empty during my meal. That's the one thing I hate. 
I will apologize for not tipping on the receipt and explain why. 
My wife hates that I do that. But I want them to knwow that I wasnt happy for with the service. Otherwise they would just think I'm a cheap a hole.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Well you dont have to have money to tip. To tip big, yes. But not to tip. If you're eating at the restaurant, you can afford to tip.
> 
> But yes, I also dont tip when my beer/soda is empty during my meal. That's the one thing I hate.
> I will apologize for not tipping on the receipt and explain why.
> My wife hates that I do that. But I want them to knwow that I wasnt happy for with the service. Otherwise they would just think I'm a cheap a hole.


hope you enjoy spit in your next meal


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> hope you enjoy spit in your next meal


nope. If i return to the same restaurant I will not accept the same server. I'll be very clear to the host.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> nope. If i return to the same restaurant I will not accept the same server. I'll be very clear to the host.


lol, good luck with that


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> lol, good luck with that


ok. I guess what I dont know wont hurt me right


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> ok. I guess what I dont know wont hurt me right


Trust me bruh, you know!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Trust me bruh, you know!


I don't understand what your point is. I should tip for bad service?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

do you enjoy tasting another persona's saliva on your food?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> do you enjoy tasting another persona's saliva on your food?


So you're a coward and would tip even if they did a lousy job and ruined your dinner?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I wouldnt be passive aggressive and write a note on the bill. I'm trying to help you out bro navigate this world. Name calling will not be tolerated.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I wouldnt be passive aggressive and write a note on the bill. I'm trying to help you out bro navigate this world. Name calling will not be tolerated.


Name calling? Where you get that from?

Oh you mean to you? 
I was asking if you're a coward since you seem so scared about what a waiter could do.

The note is either for them to improve or for their manager to know they provided lousy service. Call it a suggestion note. 
I simply say something like my beer was empty throughout my dinner. Didn't enjoy my food. Sorry but I can't tip you.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm not someone to be trifled with


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lol. This thread isn't about you tough guy. 
Nobody is scared.


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I wouldnt be passive aggressive and write a note on the bill.


If you don't tell the server what they did wrong then they cannot improve. If I get bad service I just leave a little tip and don't return.



Kerplunkenstein said:


> I'm not someone to be trifled with


Armchair commando?


----------

